# Roamio needs Internet connection



## ultratc (Jun 27, 2004)

I just got a Roamio OTA. IT is set up and working, but I find that it needs an internet connection just to delete a recorded show. 
The show is on the hard drive, it certainly doesn't need to phone home to delete that.

Has anyone found a way to make the Roamio work without internet at all times?
I turn off my internet connection when not in use.

thanks


----------



## jroysdon (Mar 23, 2002)

Why do you turn off your Internet when not in use? You don't have any smart phones or tablets devices then? Seems like saying, " I turn off the power to the house when not in use. "


----------



## ultratc (Jun 27, 2004)

jroysdon said:


> Why do you turn off your Internet when not in use? You don't have any smart phones or tablets devices then? Seems like saying, " I turn off the power to the house when not in use. "


When I'm not using any devices, or sleeping I don't need internet.
Don't need it, so why pay electricity to run it?


----------



## joblo (Jun 5, 2002)

ultratc said:


> I just got a Roamio OTA. IT is set up and working, but I find that it needs an internet connection just to delete a recorded show.


If that's true, I think it's something new.

This question is in the wrong forum; it belongs it the main Roamio forum.

See new thread.


----------



## Parkers (Jul 12, 2015)

Using Internet doesn't use any more electricity than a lamp.


----------



## KingZee (Jun 22, 2010)

Parkers said:


> Using Internet doesn't use any more electricity than a lamp.


pretty sure way less than a lamp


----------

